# Whats the CHEAPEST



## Sumptuous (Mar 8, 2002)

whats the cheapest peice of **** that I can thrown in my 330CI thats gonna gain me 80-100 horsepower. :rofl:


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Should be a good nitrous kit. I'm thinking less than $2K or so for a kit with window switch, remote valve, fuel adjustment and the like. But I don't know if one is available for the 330CI. Cheapest to buy but costs you some cash for every use. And I have no idea what size is safe either!


----------



## PHROZENM3 (Nov 23, 2005)

i wouldn't recommend nitrous. it's the cheaper route but its not nearly as safe as going with a supercharger. It will cost you more but it's a more reliable way to go. Nitrous is going to put way more stress on your engine and will probably cost you more in the long run. Unless you are GREAT driver I wouldn't advise going with Nitrous.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

S54


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

Put engine from a wrecked Focus in your trunk.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Sell the 330Ci and buy a used LS1-powered Camaro. You asked for cheap; this option will get you cash back.


----------

